# Rommel's Rod and the Lost Ark



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I have never fully understood why poor Rommel and his driver were skeletons in this kit. So I decided that while stationed in North Africa, Rommel discovered the Lost Ark of the Covenant. Knowing Hitlers desire for this relic, he loaded it into his trailer aided by his driver. However the temptation proved to be too great for them both and they just had to peek inside. The next thing they know...ZAP! They are reduced to a couple of living skeletons!

Anyway, That's my story and I'm sticking to it. I built the vehicle pretty much out of the box, and added a scratch built trailer (converted from a '37 Ford pickup bed) and ark. The tarp covering the ark is tissue and white glue. The poles used to carry the ark are styrene rod tapered at both ends with a file. I modified the skeletons by adding torsos from a couple of extra Mr. Bones I had lying around, one from the Li'l Coffin and the other from the Boothill Express. 

If you look closely the Rod is popping a slight wheelie, due to the driver's desire to obay Rommel's command engraved on the base..."Fahr mich nach Berlin...schnell!" Translation..."Drive me to Berlin...quick!" Other details are the burnt hole in the spare caused by the Ark's need to obliterate the swastika in the Africa Corps insignia. Also the map in front of Rommel is of the Cairo area.

The sand on the base is acrylic gel medium with pumice which was spread over the wood plank I used and while wet I pressed the tracks and tires to create the impressions. When dry it was painted with acrylics and given a burnt umber oil wash and then dry brushed to bring out the details.
































































Hope you all get a kick out of it!

Tory


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done!! and Most excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice! I'm impressed!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job, and a creative build as well. Do you attend Wonderfest? If so this would be worth a top 3 prize I would bet. Again, great concept and great build.

Bob K.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great concept, great realization, great finish.

Also - great photography.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Beautiful.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Very nice!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Wonderful Idea, perfect execution!  

~RK~


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Best build of this kit that I've seen!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No complaints about the execution, of course. But what I really like is your unique take on this model, A-B! The classy presentation doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...great idea and build up!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Man, that is so cool. Very clever, and of course, very well done! Wish I could see it in person!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Let me add my compliments as well, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Aurora-brat said:


> I have never fully understood why poor Rommel and his driver were skeletons in this kit.


Because in the 70s, when Tom Daniel designed this kit, skeletons were cool! :dude:

That is simply a _brilliant_ build-up Aurora-brat! Beautifully and realistically weathered, the trailer fits so well that it looks like it was part of the original kit, and the base showcases and enhances the vehicle perfectly. Truly one of the best Rommel's Rods I've ever seen!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent build and attention to details!!! Very creative!! - Denis


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree with Zombie66, except that I think it IS the best BU I've seen. Looks like you modified the canopy for the halftrack as well by closing up the sides and back.
Fantastic work and great base.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

We have a WINNER !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautifully done!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent work and a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank you all for the kind words, I'm glad you like it.

rkoenn I am hoping to make it to Wonderfest this year, if I do you can be sure I'll bring this along.

Louspal you are correct I did close up the canopy which I think improves the whole look of the model.

Tory


----------

